

RedHat's Docker Build Method - zwischenzug
http://zwischenzugs.tk/index.php/2015/07/04/redhats-docker-build-method-s2i/

======
zwischenzug
More links:

[https://github.com/openshift/source-to-
image/blob/master/REA...](https://github.com/openshift/source-to-
image/blob/master/README.md)

[https://blog.openshift.com/builds-deployments-
services-v3/](https://blog.openshift.com/builds-deployments-services-v3/)

